# Somewhat new, and inspired member...



## iryoku (Oct 16, 2003)

Hey everyone, im somewhat new to body building and all. I am 19 y/o (20 next month), in college for computer networking. Im 5'10 about 195lbs. And ive been working out for about 2 months now trying not to eat anything bad. And I was thinking things over and I want to become a hardcore bodybuilder, is it too late for me to start bodybuilding to enter competitions and such?

Where do I start, should I post pics of myself to get some comments on what I should do, cut up, build muscle or what...

If so can anyone host a few pics?


----------



## Leslie (Oct 16, 2003)

No its not too late for comps. At your age, its just the begining

Start by reading the Stickies in Diet forum and choosing a plan that works for you, post your diet and training and pics if you wish

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Arnold (Oct 16, 2003)

iryoku welcome to IM!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 16, 2003)

WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME..

You're going to LOVE it here!!!!  Promise.


----------



## iryoku (Oct 16, 2003)

I put up some pics in my gallery (if it works) can anyone tell me where to start, i know you guys are telling me to go read but i feel more secure about someone actually telling me someone thats been through this.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 16, 2003)

From your pics, you have some size and potential for a great build. I would lose a little body fat first. Then once you get a little leaner, start a clean bulk to pack on additional muscle. 
When were you looking to compete?

Post your current diet (a journal would help )and we can go from there. Diet is the key to success. Seriously.


----------



## iryoku (Oct 16, 2003)

I dont know to be honest, I need to get the shape first, I havent been working out long at all just a little more then a month. This is what I do, I work out 5 days a week (mon to fri). My workout consists of....

Monday: Chest
Tuesday: Back
Wednesday: Legs
Thursday: Biceps/triceps
Friday: Shoulders
For chest, back, and shoulders I do 5 exercises for each muscle, each exercise is 4 sets of 6-8reps.  biceps and triceps i do 4 exercises for each muscle of 4 sets of 6-8reps. Legs I do 3 exercises of 5 sets 6-8 reps

or

Monday: Chest/biceps
Tuesday: cardio
Wednesday: back/triceps
Thursday: cardio
Friday: shoulders/legs

chest,back,shoulders i do 4 exercises of 4 sets of 6-8 reps. triceps and biceps i do 3 exercises of 4 sets of 6-8 reps, and Legs I do 3 exercises of 5 sets 6-8 reps



I alternate between these 2 by months (even though i just started) this month im doing the 2nd routine.

My diet consists of 1-2 protien shakes a day tuna 1-2 times a day, and eggs/chicken/or fish as other meals


Im sorry if none of this is clear


----------



## iryoku (Oct 17, 2003)

Can anyone tell me if what I posted is ok?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

It's okay


----------



## Leslie (Oct 17, 2003)

Why dont you do shoulders before arm day instead?


----------



## iryoku (Oct 17, 2003)

Yea I was actually thinking of doing that because I did shoulders today and that muscle is harder to workout then bi's and tri's. So I am going to do that.

Hey do you think I should shred? or Bulk first? (i want to be able to compete light weight in a year or 2)

I have some recent pics (i take every 2-3 weeks) in my gallery


----------

